
Doctors have put human livers in suspended animation - sahin-boydas
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614283/doctors-have-put-human-livers-in-suspended-animation/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2215643-transplant-
orga...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2215643-transplant-organs-can-
be-supercooled-to-below-zero-for-longer-storage/)

